# personal monument in SF



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

So the first time I tried to go up Clipper St. in San Francisco, I was with a friend and he was in way better shape and he had a triple on the front of his MTB. I had an old commuter with 42x28 gearing. I walked up the rest of the way after I crapped out.

Since then, I have tried to make it up to Portola Dr. from the Mission without stopping but was unsuccessful. Clipper St. has been the insurmountable climb.

Today though, I rode from 24th & Valencia up to Castro & 24th, then hung a left on Castro and then a right onto Clipper, and made it up to Portola without stopping. I was using my 39x26 gears, so I guess riding SF hills for a few years has made me a little better on the climbs. I even had enough gas left in the tank to go up to the top of Twin Peaks.

I love riding in SF and just wanted to share this monument with all you other bikee types.


----------



## rox (Jul 7, 2009)

nice job. its a great feeling to achieve your goals.

improvement in riding can be gradual enough to be imperceptable until one day you look back at a climb you just finished and realize, wow, it wasnt really that long ago that hill used to be difficult or impossible.

and now for the next goal


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Clipper is brutal!! Nice work!


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

That is a great accomplishment. You need goals to make life not only worth living but to keep you motivated and interested also. 

Now that you have accomplished this, whats your new goal? 

Bill


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

*thanks RBR NoCal*



crossracer said:


> That is a great accomplishment. You need goals to make life not only worth living but to keep you motivated and interested also.
> 
> Now that you have accomplished this, whats your new goal?
> 
> Bill


Thanks all for the kind replies.:thumbsup: 

I really would like to do a century ride, but at this point in time after about 70 miles or maybe four hours of riding I am just cooked.

I know I need to think maybe more about ride nutrition more than I do now, and of course ride, ride, ride a lot more before I'll make that century.

Plus my lady said after I do five centuries, I earn a new bike! Maybe a Look 596...

But probably not.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Almost every time I go up Clipper there are cars stopped at the stop sign and there is barely a 12" gap for me to ride through, right at the steepest section!!! So I don't go that way in the evening anymore.


----------

